# Shots from the North



## MJ Preston

Hello WF members and friends. Time is very limited as I pull long hours re-supplying the diamond mines in the Northwest Territories. I have had an opportunity to catch some great stills as we run north across the ice and thought I would share a few. 






Above: Raven flies around truck looking for handout.






I took this shot at Lockhart Lake after we were stranded on the ice while crews worked to repair the roads.






Bridge over the McKenzie River






Ice Road in daytime






Fuel truck runs North across the horizon


That's all for now. Got another 16 hour day ahead, but I'll update this thread with new pics as time allows.

All the best!
Mark


----------



## Foxee

These are gorgeous shots, Mark! Thanks for sharing! Glad to see you're still truckin', too. Stay safe.


----------



## Gumby

Simply stunning, Mark! I echo Foxee, please stay safe.


----------



## Gardening Girl

I enjoy your photography and these are fabulous shots too.  How awesome that you are an ice road trucker.    I used to watch a television programme about ice road truckers which I found captivating and terrifying at the same time.   That programme opened up a whole new world that I never knew existed previously.  It’s wonderful to get an insight into that world, so thanks for sharing.


----------



## vangoghsear

Love those MJ.


----------



## MJ Preston

This is my new Pal "Jackanoob." He visits me on every trip now. If you read my book you'll understand why I called him Jackanoob, if you haven't then you'll have something to consider. 

Goodnight.
M


----------



## Foxee

That bird has got to be unsettling after what you've written.


----------



## MJ Preston

More shots from the North.

Night shot taken on a portage between lakes. Came out looking more like a martian landscape.








Same portage taken same night.






I call this one solitude






The road to nowhere


----------



## MJ Preston




----------



## Foxee

Incredible shots, I love these.


----------



## candid petunia

They're beautiful.


----------



## vangoghsear

Great night shots too.


----------



## MJ Preston

A couple more before bed. My truck broke down a few days ago and I had to fly back to Yellowknife. This time I trekked North to retrieve a trailer that was left behind. Without my tripod I was able to capture these shots.


----------



## riverdog

Truly Spectacular.  You have a great eye.


----------



## vangoghsear

How about some of these for Motley Press?  You really do have a great eye.


----------



## MJ Preston

vangoghsear said:


> How about some of these for Motley Press?  You really do have a great eye.



I spoke to Rob about that before I left and you guys are welcome to use whatever you like for Motley. 




Now I have to get to sleep. :welcome:


----------



## philistine

Very vivid imagery. Great work!

Loved the _aurora borealis_ at the end.


----------



## MJ Preston

A few more shots from the North

This one was taken during a white out on one of the portages that stranded us for 19 hours.







Taken leaving the mine we were held up after a vehicle had to be recovered from the aptly named "Misery Rd."







Oversize heading north. From afar this Goliath moves with majestic grace.






Facing the sleeping giant. The sheer size of some equipment leaves one in awe. Yes that's me.


----------



## MJ Preston

Heading back home. I;m actually not far from where I based the story in my book.

Heres a few more pics.

This is the Misery Mine (Diamonds)






Across the ice


----------



## Meliha

Fantastic! I'm really... wow! Great stuff!


----------



## frappie3

I apologize if you've already answered this question, but do you enhance or photoshop these photographs in any way?


----------



## Firm1

The last one is my favorite.  The composition is crisp and in perfect contrast.  Great work.


----------



## Cran

Hey MJ, was this the earlier thread you were looking for?

More great images: *van*, have we used these (or the later ones in the other thread) in Motley yet?


----------



## MJ Preston

Too bad that I didn't have these when the Bridge Theme was all abound.

This is the McKenzie River in NWT taken by me a few weeks ago.


----------



## HKayG

I absolutely love your use of the trucks. They are lovely - especially in the snow.


----------



## Cran

MJ Preston said:


> Too bad that I didn't have these when the Bridge Theme was all abound.


That was a while ago ... ah well, better late than never, right?

Of course, what goes around comes around, and bridges could come back as theme...
 sometime


----------



## JackKnife

Of all your pics, the ones with crisp, blue-to-white compositions are my favourites, like the very last one you've posted here with the bridge. I said it before, but I still think you'd be awesome as a designer for book covers.


----------



## MJ Preston

(Above) Approximately 100 km below the Arctic Circle. Taken in January of 2012

(Below) Taken at the Airstrip that serves the Ekati Diamond Mine in the North West Territories. Taken in January of 2012.


----------



## Susanmuse

I am relatively new to the WF but I have to comment upon these ghostly, haunting, riveting photographs.  Startling in their simplicity, the implication of layer upon layer of experience beckons.  A great eye.  Beautiful perception.


----------



## MJ Preston

JackKnife said:


> Of all your pics, the ones with crisp, blue-to-white compositions are my favourites, like the very last one you've posted here with the bridge. I said it before, but I still think you'd be awesome as a designer for book covers.



I've done a book cover or two for my own novel on the left and on the right is my latest endeavor for my up coming novel Acadia Event.


----------



## MJ Preston

This  was a long exposure I took on my solo trek North to retrieve a set of  trailers I had to abandon after a breakdown. The spotlight you see in  the sky is actually the sickle moon overexposed.  It was an eerie  feeling sitting alone on a portage.


----------



## Cran

Looks like something for the remake/sequel of Close Encounters - nice shot.


----------



## tepelus

Lovely photos, and brrr! I used to drive a cargo van for a couple of years expediting freight. It was a lonely, stressful profession and I ended up having bad anxiety and panic attacks afterward. I still have anxiety but not nearly as bad as just before I gave up driving. I felt as if I would pass out behind the wheel so I had to quit. The money was pretty good, and I liked seeing different parts of the country, but it just wasn't worth it anymore.


----------



## Jamie

Incredible images. Some are breathtaking.

Thank you for sharing, MJ.


----------



## MJ Preston

Here is a shot I took the other night of the Mackenzie Ferry that has been struggling through ice and low water levels. Departing the Ferry is Super B train Tankers similar to the one I drive.


----------



## Trilby

Love the pics. especially the sparkling headlight shots.


----------



## Bilston Blue

Some great photography here, MJ. Wonderful. I've seen a couple of the shows we have over here about the ice road truckers. Part of me would love to have a trip out there, the other part wouldn't be man enough.


----------



## MJ Preston




----------



## Gumby

Awesome shots, as always! How did you get that red cast to those last two shots?


----------



## tepelus

Very nice. I especially like the aurora.


----------



## MJ Preston

Gumby said:


> Awesome shots, as always! How did you get that red cast to those last two shots?



It`s a reflection from my truck lights.


----------



## Dunluchyn

Your pics always make envious of those who get to see the Northern Lights. Do you ever get tired of seeing them?


----------



## dolphinlee

The first photo in post 8 is unbelievable. 

The bridge over the mckenzie river is amazing. 

keep on clicking!


----------



## MJ Preston

Dunluchyn said:


> Your pics always make envious of those who get to see the Northern Lights. Do you ever get tired of seeing them?



No I am always in awe.


----------



## moderan

They're very nice. I like them but all that snow! Yuk. I bet you'd feel the same way about pictures of a saguaro in a haboob:


----------



## MJ Preston

Time to share some new photos then head to bed as I'm up at 2200 Hours to go North again.


----------



## Dunluchyn

#4 is now my desktop ...thx MJ...:cheers:


----------



## Gumby

Stunning, as always!


----------



## Skodt

Your shots, make me really want to visit the north. It looks beautiful up there.


----------



## tepelus

Very beautiful.


----------



## MJ Preston




----------



## Cran

What makes the polar regions eerie to someone who's never been there are these times when both the stars and the landscape are clearly visible. Great shots, MJ.


----------



## Dunluchyn

Hey Admiral...I've got itchy passport syndrome again....Alaska instead of Tassie - huh? huh? 

MJ, I'd love to be a hitch hiker on your ice highway...to see what you see.... yet you show us your sights and therefore bring us into your world
The mark of a damn good artist

With each set of shots you show us another part of a world which most of us will never see
The first one is a stunning...colour balances are excellent..yep, new desktop


----------



## MJ Preston




----------



## Cran

Dunluchyn said:


> Hey Admiral...I've got itchy passport syndrome again....Alaska instead of Tassie - huh? huh?



_<gives *Dunluchyn* that "I'll deal with you later" look, wraps quilt around body, and takes deep slug of blood-warming drink>


_Oh yes; these are very good - excellent catch of the bird.


----------



## Dunluchyn

Humpft dearest Admiral...:dejection:

MJ that bird is brilliant. Yep - another new desktop - is this now your daily challenge? Find me new desktops?

Do tell, were your hands on the wheel when you took the pic?
( Here asks the Safety Manager inside of me)


----------



## tabasco5

Pic 2 and the Martian Landscape have great contrast.  Some good work with those.


----------



## tabasco5

I apologize if you posted it already, but what kind of equipment setup are you using?  How about editing software?


----------



## Angelwing

Awesome pictures!


----------



## MJ Preston

fenbields5 said:


> I apologize if you posted it already, but what kind of equipment setup are you using?  How about editing software?



I'm shooting with an Canon Rebel T3, Rocketfish Tripod and I use Corel PSP X4


----------



## MJ Preston

A few more

Arctic Nightscape [Portage 46] temperature was around -39 Celcius






A tad over-exposed almost makes the rigs look as though they are radioactive





Shot at Portage 46


----------



## Cran

More great images, MJ. I gather that's the Moon looking like a dim Sun?

_

On a quiet plain, the nuclear-powered Autonomous Transport (Overland) Mek-bots, or Atoms as they are commonly called, gathered to plan their strike for freedom..._


----------



## MJ Preston

A Final Farewell to The Merv Hardie who served the people of the north for many years, taking locals across the mighty MacKenzie and bringing Big truck North to meet the navigate the worlds longest iceroad:Tibbitt to Contwoyto Winter road. Though she had a man's name I have never been able to think of any water vessel as a man.  She was a pleasant ride, running against the currents, in the face of ice flows and low water levels. She worked in the shadow of her successor, quiet and unassuming, but always faithful. It was my pleasure to ride across that great river on this magnificent boat who now sadly sits aground waiting to serve somewhere else. She shall be sorrowfully missed.






Here are a few more pics of the sweet boat.

In fall she works in the shadow of her successor.







Due to Ice Jams the Mackenzie dropped her last passenger (A Super B Train Tanker) before navigating back across the MacKenzie in low water levels.







In the early morning 9 hours later with water kevels rising she returns.





One of the last rides upon her. A night crossing.


----------



## Zedten

Awesome pictures! Really love the 'Road to nowhere' and the one below it, and many more. Thanks so much for posting them up. Inspirational


----------



## Bakslashjack

Preston... I have to say I enjoy the cold (violent) feeling of your writing more then the desolate feeling of your photos. Someone get me a coat, I'm freezing. 
Seriously tho these are pretty cool. The truck exhaust photo is bad ass. Nasty frigid tundra of damnation.


----------



## MJ Preston

Working in Alberta now. Spring has sprung, but I still caught this sweet night sky on the infamous Highway of Death. aka 'Suicide 63'










Field work in Saskatchewan


----------



## Joe J. Calkins

Wow! Great stuff! I especially love the Lockhart Lake shot!


----------



## Dunluchyn

MJ...that last pic is SO evil...composition is great and the dark sunnies add to the atmosphere of 'something is going to happen'....
then to camera left if drifts to an empty area where you KNOW evil is lurking...
Heck, there's almost a novel in one pic..get writing man!


----------



## Gumby

Your pictures are just awesome, MJ.


----------



## escorial

some fine pictures.


----------



## MaeyMaeyCute

I love the diversity of the photos--they all have a common theme but show different sides of each.


----------



## MJ Preston

I'm back up in in the North West Territories training guys at the Ice Road tank Farm. Last night I was able to steal away and capture some shots. Here's a couple.






Above and below taken at: The abandon Giant Mine

I call the one below Emerald Rust


----------



## MJ Preston




----------



## Lewdog

Good job, get some shots of polar bear and penguins!


----------



## MJ Preston




----------



## MJ Preston

Lewdog said:


> Good job, get some shots of polar bear and penguins!



There are no polar bears or penguins in the NWT


----------



## Lewdog

What is the most common type of wild life?  Black bears?  Any types of large cats?  Mountain lions?


----------



## MJ Preston

Lynx, Buffalo, Barren Grizzly, Black Bear, Coyote, Wolf, Wolverine, Ravens, Jack Rabbit, Windigo and Skinwalker; and

Very soon (once my new novel is done) two variety of Skentophyte


----------



## Lewdog

Oh man some pictures of wolverines would sweet, just don't get eaten.  

Those are some mean looking dudes.  It's going to be interesting to see how you introduce them.


----------



## MJ Preston

No luck on the wolverines yet. They are pretty elusive.


----------



## MJ Preston

Heading home for good, these will be my last few shots of the Northern lights.


----------



## Trilby

I love all your photos. There is something extra magical about these last three pictures. The Northern lights - that I'd love to witness.


----------



## MJ Preston




----------

